# What can be done about volatile neighbor?



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

My ex and our children have lived in a three family (side by side and one above) house for nearly two years, without having any issues whatsoever with neighbors complaining about any noise. The neighbors next store moved recently and a couple and their 9 year old son moved in. In the roughly two months they've lived there, the husband/father has pounded on the walls and angrily screamed "f'n" this and that at least half a dozen times because he felt our kids were being too loud. The pounding on the walls isn't just a "hey, turn it down" sound...it's BOOM BOOM BOOM so loud and hard that it shakes the wall, and along with his screaming, is quite threatening and intimidating, and scaring my children. It honestly sounds like he's losing it on the other side of the wall. His first introduction to us was coming to the door and screaming at my teenage son. We tried talking to him but he immediately got defensive and said "this conversation is over" and that was it. Although he agreed to ask for my ex if/when he has an issue with noise, he's since had another two or three angry outbursts, pounding on the wall and stomping up and down his stairs. The landlord isn't too sympathetic, and although I don't live there, feel I need to address it now without getting in a confrontation that could get ugly...the guy is volatile. My question is whether or not contacting the police the next time he explodes is an appropriate next step...or should we talk to the police now before it happens again? If they do come to the house and talk to him what sort of charges would be brought if he were to do it again?

It should be noted that the level of noise my kids make is consistent with any other family...in fact, they are often walking on egg shells because of this guy, which is a pretty stressful existence for them.

Thank you for any advice you can offer.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

You really need to ask if you have to call the Police? You have to guage your actions based on the situation. If you are intimidated then call. It isn't brain surgery.

If all he is doing is being an asshole then he isn't going to face any charges. You could pursue that new sillyness called Harrasment Prevention Order. Don't take it the wrong way but I regard that new law as a Restraining Order for Pussies, because as of it's inception, every pussy wants one for most minor of reasons.

I get that you want to avoid a confrontation, and I think that you are being wise by doig so. Call the police and go from there.


----------



## Boston26 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I'm not a violent person but instinctively I do want to confront the punk and settle it on my own, but I'm 46 years old and the last thing my kids need to see is Dad rolling around in the driveway fighting the neighbor, not to mention the possibility of charges being filed against me. 

Would you recommend going to the police station now and making the police aware of the situation before he flips out again (and he will), or just wait and see?

Thanks again.


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

I would suggest the next time he has some sort of "outburst" that makes the family nervous you should call the police. These issues are very common and maybe a visit by the police could settle things down. Maybe not. Of course a harassment order is a possibility but I think they are a waste of time.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Since you no longer reside there, it would be wise for your ex to make the call and relay the information requesting a response on the next outburst. He could already be "known to police" with a temper like that and it would be best for officers to observe him in his prime.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

honor12900 said:


> I would suggest the next time he has some sort of "outburst" that makes the family nervous you should call the police. These issues are very common and maybe a visit by the police could settle things down. Maybe not. Of course a harassment order is a possibility but I think they are a waste of time.


What he said.

And thanks for registering.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

LGriffin said:


> Since you no longer reside there, it would be wise for your ex to make the call and relay the information requesting a response on the next outburst. _*He could already be "known to police" with a temper like that and it would be best for officers to observe him in his prime*._


Funny, I was thinking the same thing. Alright, so you or your ex already tried talking. You'd suprised how many people can't even pull that off. Anyway, he ends it abruptly because he has no social skills. His outburts seem outrageous. Why all of this? Because he is a bully with no social skills. Your ex hasn't called the police yet so he figures she won't. I can't say that a visit from the police will change his demeanor but it can't go on forever. It is a volatile situation and the safety and serenity of your kids is #1. Call the police! He already went at your teenager. Next time could be physical.


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

Bang on his wall harder and louder. Ever seen Lakeview Terrace?










Then again, I left civilization a few years back, so my advice might not be the best.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Next time the neighbor has an outburst, I'd start recording it so that I'd have something to show the landlord. Actually, I'd probably record my kids playing for a bit so that the landlord can see what sets this guy off. If this guy has only been there a couple of months and you're ex and kids have been good tenants for a couple years, I can't imagine that the landlord would want to keep his family over your family. 

MTC makes a very good point about the building code enforcement. I once had a landlord who refused to address a problem we had with a leak in our exterior living room wall that kept causing mildew and the baseboard to fall off. The city inspector came in and wrote every violation he could find in all three buildings on the property and there were a lot. So unless the landlord is absolutely perfect, he probably doesn't want the police to have to pay so much attention to the property and its tenants that they notice something that the health department or building inspector should look at.


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

historyhound said:


> next time the neighbor has an outburst, i'd start recording it so that i'd have something to show the landlord. Actually, i'd probably record my kids playing for a bit so that the landlord can see what sets this guy off. If this guy has only been there a couple of months and you're ex and kids have been good tenants for a couple years, i can't imagine that the landlord would want to keep his family over your family.
> 
> Mtc makes a very good point about the building *code enforcement*. I once had a landlord who refused to address a problem we had with a leak in our exterior living room wall that kept causing mildew and the baseboard to fall off. The city inspector came in and wrote every violation he could find in all three buildings on the property and there were a lot. So unless the landlord is absolutely perfect, he probably doesn't want the police to have to pay so much attention to the property and its tenants that they notice something that the health department or building inspector should look at.


shenanigans!


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

vttroopah said:


> shenanigans!


On the OP?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

People were always talking about how mean this guy was who lived on our block. But I decided to go see for myself. I went to his door, but he said he wasn't the mean guy, the mean guy lived in that house over there. "No, you stupid idiot," I said, "that's my house."


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

IP does not match any current or former members.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

vttroopah said:


> shenanigans!





grn3charlie said:


> On the OP?


I think it's because I wrote "code enforcement". Oopsies.


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

mtc said:


> i did actually - one of my friends is on the *code enforcement* team in my city - sworn po for 27+ years, and he's the police dept member of the team. When the road patrols go to a call and notice hinky things, they refer it to him to investigate.


shenanigans!


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

I say install a small doggy door about eye level and the next time he pounds on your door spray the ever loving crap out of him with 







this...

I recommend "DOG the Bounty Hunter size...It has a more manageble handle and holds much more pain in a can...


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey O.P. Give us an update. Try shooting some video of this freak, I love the bad, crazy neighbor videos on Youtube!


----------

